# Looking for MoHos with a rear bathroom



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That's across the back not next to the rear fixed bed or rear kitchen.

We've looked at the Auto-trail Mohican and the Bessacarr E745, but are there any any other 2.8jtd based vans we've missed, needs to be 2001 to maybe 2004 to be in budget, preferably with tow long sofas to make one big bed, we were not keen on the Mohicans bed layout, but could have made it work.

No need to comment or link to other types as we're pretty focused on this layout now, having either had the others or looked at plenty.


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi look at an autocruise Augusta


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A bit too new for us I'm afraid, hence too expensive


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

To save a few wasted answers, could you give us a clue to the budget limit please kev.PM if you wish of course.

Mine has a bathroom across the back.


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> To save a few wasted answers, could you give us a clue to the budget limit please kev.PM if you wish of course.
> 
> Mine has a bathroom across the back.
> 
> cabby


Sorry, max advertised prices of £22-23k.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

May not work for you if you don't like the Mohican layout, but the AT Cheyenne 635 is very similar. Likely to be a bit cheaper than a Mohican of same age, as it's not quite as plush. Our 52 reg one was advertised by dealer at around £20k 3 years back.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Solwaybuggier said:


> May not work for you if you don't like the Mohican layout, but the AT Cheyenne 635 is very similar. Likely to be a bit cheaper than a Mohican of same age, as it's not quite as plush. Our 52 reg one was advertised by dealer at around £20k 3 years back.


Yes we were looking at those too, but it's the same bed layout on the 635 
http://motorhomes.autotrader.co.uk/.../model/cheyenne/model/cheyenne-630lb-low-line

If it was a four berth with two belted seats in the back, I could understand it being built that way, but the two berth has the same arrangement, silly really as it's a more complicated and more expensive to build it, than to put two straight sofas, and more cushions too 8 instead of 4.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> That's across the back not next to the rear fixed bed or rear kitchen.
> 
> We've looked at the Auto-trail Mohican and the Bessacarr E745, but are there any any other 2.8jtd based vans we've missed, needs to be 2001 to maybe 2004 to be in budget, preferably with tow long sofas to make one big bed, we were not keen on the Mohicans bed layout, but could have made it work.
> 
> No need to comment or link to other types as we're pretty focused on this layout now, having either had the others or looked at plenty.


Swift Kontiki 655 - like mine :wink2:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I understand the rear bathroom bit, but why would you want to tow long sofas?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Kaytutt said:


> Swift Kontiki 655 - like mine :wink2:


Thanks Kay, but it's a 4 berth, which is wasted on us & has the same sofa/bed set up as the Mohican. otherwise a really nice van.

For the benefit of Stanner, watch out mate, or I'll be coming after you next time you have a typo :roll:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Thanks Kay, but it's a 4 berth, which is wasted on us & has the same sofa/bed set up as the Mohican. otherwise a really nice van.
> 
> For the benefit of Stanner, watch out mate, or I'll be coming after you next time you have a typo :roll:


Well it's pretty much the same as the Bessacar E745 and I thought you were looking for similar layouts but good luck with your search :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Kaytutt said:


> Well it's pretty much the same as the Bessacar E745 and I thought you were looking for similar layouts but good luck with your search :wink2:


It most certainly is, but the Bessie has just two sofas, almost the same length facing eachother Kay, so only four cushions to play with, the arrangement you have just doesn't suit us and the way we use a van, it looks to us as a four berth where you have two more belted seats, which we don't need, and a more complicated bed making procedure, we also don't want the over cab bed if possible as you then have 5 more cupboards to play with.

It's a small but important difference for us, shame as I did like the 655.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks like the E745 Bessie changed the sofas after 2003, just looked at an 04 and they are like Kays in the Kontiki.

Ignore the awful fabric, but this is the seating we like, it's the E475, but the kitchen is slightly different.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Just for reference Kev, the L shape sofa still requires just 4 cushions to make up the bed as the cushion on the shorter side of the L just stays where it is, we tend not to bother making up the big bed, phill sleeps on the long side (with the back cushion stored in the Luton) and I sleep on the shorter side which has a slide-out base that makes it into a wide single bed. We find the Luton handy for storing our bedding (and many other things) during the day

I hope you manage to find what your looking for, you don't seem to have had much luck with vans recently


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Kaytutt said:


> Just for reference Kev, the L shape sofa still requires just 4 cushions to make up the bed as the cushion on the shorter side of the L just stays where it is, we tend not to bother making up the big bed, phill sleeps on the long side (with the back cushion stored in the Luton) and I sleep on the shorter side which has a slide-out base that makes it into a wide single bed. We find the Luton handy for storing our bedding (and many other things) during the day
> 
> I hope you manage to find what your looking for, you don't seem to have had much luck with vans recently


We'll get there, we used to be firmly in the rear lounge camp, I even did te build that way, but then we found we preferred the more open aspect of the front lounge, mid kitchen, rear bathroom layout.

It's how people are I suppose, all different, our next van is out there somewhere, we have searches going on so as soon as one pops up, we'll go look at it so long as it's not too far away, we might even buy a doer upper in the meantime to give us a slightly better budget.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Look for flat cushions if you're going to be sleeping on them. Avoid those stoopid knee rolls, or whatever they're called. Those in the pic above look pretty lumpy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Look for flat cushions if you're going to be sleeping on them. Avoid those stoopid knee rolls, or whatever they're called. Those in the pic above look pretty lumpy.


Never been a problem Tuggs, we soon flatten them out   .


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The search continues to the outer reaches of the kingdom, Will the elusive moho be found will the explorers return. 
Log in next week for more news.


cabby


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Kev - IIRC, MMM magazine did a used MH feature on 2/4 berth models with end washrooms and it gave a selection of the manufacturers available at the time. Obviously as most would have been sold by now, it would at least give you some makes and models that fit your criteria. I have some back issues in the MH at the moment and will have a look to see if he article is in these. Failing that, I have many more copies at home but won't be able to get to them for a few weeks.

It seems that you can search for model layouts on some websites (Caravan/Motorhome Finder, MMM etc.) but the only results they throw up are for new or nearly new models which doesn't help in your quest.

Edit - Kontiki 650? http://motorhomes.autotrader.co.uk/...tingdon-mfpa-2c929a7b5438f2260154814a1c337706


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

deefordog said:


> Kev - IIRC, MMM magazine did a used MH feature on 2/4 berth models with end washrooms and it gave a selection of the manufacturers available at the time. Obviously as most would have been sold by now, it would at least give you some makes and models that fit your criteria. I have some back issues in the MH at the moment and will have a look to see if he article is in these. Failing that, I have many more copies at home but won't be able to get to them for a few weeks.
> It seems that you can search for model layouts on some websites (Caravan/Motorhome Finder, MMM etc.) but the only results they throw up are for new or nearly new models which doesn't help in your quest.


Cheers D, that would be very useful, I did google for them but only got a link to a OAL thread which wasn't much use TBH we sued to get MMM, but stopped as it just seemed to be more and more advertising with little to read so not much use.

Had a look here http://www.caravanfinder.co.uk/motorhomes_2berth.html but didn't see anywhere to put your criteria.

Ditto here http://www.motorhomefinder.co.uk/motorhomes_coachbuilt.html

This one allows keywords then ignores them :roll: http://www.searchmotorhome.com/

Just found this, not read it yet though.

Bugger, just the latest models  

https://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/m...mes/details/end-washroom-motorhome-layouts/21


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This is pretty much the layout we want, but not this far away.

http://motorhomes.autotrader.co.uk/...1f635029e/makemodel/make/bessacarr/model/e745


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

There's a 745 on Ebay in Wigan Kev http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fiat-DUCA...942995?hash=item3ac63c49d3:g:60gAAOSw2GlXJQai


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

deefordog said:


> There's a 745 on Ebay in Wigan Kev http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fiat-DUCA...942995?hash=item3ac63c49d3:g:60gAAOSw2GlXJQai


Cheers D, We saw that one, it's fine but for the offside sofa, I think the only year they did the long ones was 01 & 02 then they had a brain fart to fit a forward facing seat for the 2 berth :roll: great on a 4 berth though.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> TBH we sued to get MMM,https://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/m...mes/details/end-washroom-motorhome-layouts/21


Ooops you've beaten me to it...:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Buggeritalltohellnback.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Lunar Roadstar 720? :eeeeek:

http://motorhomes.autotrader.co.uk/...tingdon-mfpa-2c929b9950d22dbc0150d293b6e76319


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice one D, not seen that model, but expensive for a Lunar though, cupboards look a bit bland, might be wraps rather than wood or veneer, too far for us to go look unfortunately, but I'll pop it in my watch list on Ebay in case there's one locally.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Buggeritalltohellnback.


My spellchecker doesn't like that either.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stanner said:


> My spellchecker doesn't like that either.


Lost your pendant version then huh


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes! I know I typed PENDANT :roll:


----------

